# And you thought YOUR cubicle neighbour was bad ...



## The Bread Guy (25 Feb 2016)

This, from the Public Service Labour Relations and Employment Board - also attached if the link doesn't work for you ...


> ...  Ms. Leclerc described Mr. X as approximately six feet tall and weighing 180 pounds. Initially, her relationship with him was positive even though he was noisy, told jokes loudly, and allowed himself to be flatulent, which made another female colleague laugh. When that colleague left, Ms. Leclerc occupied the office next to Mr. X’s. She specified that she and he were in cubicles, not closed offices.
> 
> 14 Ms. Leclerc testified that over time, she increasingly had less tolerance for Mr. X’s attitude. Among other things, she recounted that Mr. X entered her cubicle and used her computer without her permission. On another occasion, he interrupted her while she was speaking with her supervisor, to ask for her opinion about a woman whom he had just met. Ms. Leclerc indicated that she had informed Mr. X that that behaviour was unacceptable, which displeased him. She also related another incident in which he yelled at a colleague who had not reconnected the fan that he had lent him. Ms. Leclerc explained that she had confronted Mr. X after that incident to tell him not to yell, to which he apparently replied that “[translation] in any case, everyone yells in the office.”
> 
> 15 According to Ms. Leclerc, Mr. X bothered other people. In particular, he ran a white noise machine in his office, which affected their concentration. He also had the habit of making bizarre noises, such as strange yawns, which also bothered those who were trying to work. Ms. Leclerc also told of how Mr. X had the strange habit of walking barefoot in the office and then washing his feet with vinegar in front of the others, who found it disgusting ...


Decision:  you will move Mr. X someplace else.


----------



## Occam (25 Feb 2016)

I think you misread that.  The grievor was told to move, which baffles me.


----------



## opcougar (25 Feb 2016)

I'll hate to think what this Mr X's household is like....



> Other workers testified about Mr. X’s strange behaviour, including making “bizarre noises, such as strange yawns,” walking around the office barefoot and washing his feet with vinegar in front of others “who found it disgusting.”



I am sure a lot of us can relate to this comment, but when it's your boss...it's even more difficult to address.



> A lawyer for the government said it appeared the dispute was a personality conflict, not a matter of illness and incapacity.


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (25 Feb 2016)

I believe you both misread:

The employer (Treasury Board on behalf of the Parole Board of Canada) was ordered to move the grievor to another building, and then compensate her for her lost sick leave.

And Occam, it should not baffle you: Being moved to another building is exactly what the grievor was asking, so finding in her favour, the arbitrator had no choice but to grant that, especially as the infamous Mr. X was not involved in the case at all (not a party and did not appear as witness).


----------



## opcougar (25 Feb 2016)

I believe anonymous has unveiled the anonimity of Mr X....


----------



## Colin Parkinson (25 Feb 2016)

I had a male assistant working for me, he liked opera and when involved in working on the files at the computer would put on headphone and listen to his music. While doing this he would hum or sing, but not to loudly. One day our new officer comes running up to me and says “X” is having a stroke, I lean over and listen and say “Nah that just him singing” But really his singing did sound like an elliptic goat and someone have a stroke/seizure. 

I am not about to throw stones, my singing is pretty bad as well....  ;D


----------



## opcougar (25 Feb 2016)

I am sure we've all heard popular musicians sing live, and received a shock as to how they are sounding. There is a lot of lip syncing these days, and when that is not being done, there is auto tune.

Famous words...."you are going to Hollywood".


----------



## The Bread Guy (25 Feb 2016)

Colin P said:
			
		

> ... his singing did sound like an elliptic goat and someone have a stroke/seizure.


I'll still take that over the vinegar foot bath guy, ANY day.


----------



## opcougar (25 Feb 2016)

Furthermore...I'll take a bad singer over those that don't shower in the MORNINGS before leaving home, and instead do it before bed, only to wake up in the morning putting their clothes on to leave the house. It's like smokers that can't really smell their own odour, when everybody else can


----------



## PMedMoe (25 Feb 2016)

opcougar said:
			
		

> Furthermore...I'll take a bad singer over those that don't shower in the MORNINGS before leaving home, and instead do it before bed, only to wake up in the morning putting their clothes on to leave the house. It's like smokers that can't really smell their own odour, when everybody else can



And I'll take all those people over someone who seems to bitch about every little thing...  :

FWIW, I used to do PT at the end of the day and showered after. Not in the morning. Seriously? You really need to lighten up....


----------



## opcougar (25 Feb 2016)

So went into work unshowered and put your work colleagues through all that? Hmmm...interesting, I guess morning shower is a tedious routine. I have always wondered if these same people change their underwear



			
				PMedMoe said:
			
		

> And I'll take all those people over someone who seems to ***** about every little thing...  :
> 
> FWIW, I used to do PT at the end of the day and showered after. Not in the morning. Seriously? You really need to lighten up....


----------



## MJP (25 Feb 2016)

opcougar said:
			
		

> So went into work unshowered and put your work colleagues through all that? Hmmm...interesting, I guess morning shower is a tedious routine. I have always wondered if these same people change their underwear



I still wonder if you are an epic troll or just plain that obtuse.  Everyone of your posts either screams I don't want to do my own research into an issue or classify you as the weirdo in the office that everyone avoids.  Either way well played man.


----------



## PMedMoe (25 Feb 2016)

opcougar said:
			
		

> So went into work unshowered and put your work colleagues through all that?



Is there a rule that one _must_ shower in the mornings? If I had done my PT in the mornings, then I would have showered before work.

Makes me wonder WTF you do that requires you to shower more than once in a 24 hour period....


----------



## opcougar (25 Feb 2016)

Ah...name calling is so passe'. I think it's fair to say the person that doesn't take hygiene more seriously will be a better fit for a weirdo. I mean how is this different from Mr X who is airing his stinky feet?



			
				MJP said:
			
		

> I still wonder if you are an epic troll or just plain that obtuse.  Everyone of your posts either screams I don't want to do my own research into an issue or classify you as the weirdo in the office that everyone avoids.  Either way well played man.


----------



## opcougar (25 Feb 2016)

That will be the same rule that applies to why people have breakfast in the mornings



			
				PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Is there a rule that one _must_ shower in the mornings? If I had done my PT in the mornings, then I would have showered before work.
> 
> Makes me wonder WTF you do that requires you to shower more than once in a 24 hour period....


----------



## PMedMoe (25 Feb 2016)

opcougar said:
			
		

> I think it's fair to say the person that doesn't take hygiene more seriously will be a better fit for a weirdo. I mean how is this different from Mr X who is airing his stinky feet?



A. I showered. I take my hygiene quite seriously.

B. I didn't wash my feet in a cubicle.



			
				opcougar said:
			
		

> That will be the same rule that applies to why people have breakfast in the mornings



I didn't eat breakfast.  Did I break some other sacred law there too??


----------



## MJP (25 Feb 2016)

opcougar said:
			
		

> . I mean how is this different from Mr X who is airing his stinky feet?



Probably about the same as the guy who rants endlessly on the inequity of paying child support.....

Anyway dude.  Have a good one, I think I will just add you to the ignore list, that way we can just ignore each other and you can carry on doing whatever it is you do.


----------



## PuckChaser (25 Feb 2016)

This woman was more than accommodated, I cannot believe they sided with her. If she was so scared, find another position in the PS and move buildings. I find it very telling that Mr. X filed a harassment complaint, and it was partially upheld. There's 2 sides to this story, she even had her own office!!


----------



## PMedMoe (25 Feb 2016)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> This woman was more than accommodated, I cannot believe they sided with her. If she was so scared, find another position in the PS and move buildings. I find it very telling that Mr. X filed a harassment complaint, and it was partially upheld. There's 2 sides to this story, she even had her own office!!



I agree.  Apparently she was the type that always wanted things her way.


----------



## Occam (26 Feb 2016)

Oldgateboatdriver said:
			
		

> I believe you both misread:
> 
> And Occam, it should not baffle you: Being moved to another building is exactly what the grievor was asking, so finding in her favour, the arbitrator had no choice but to grant that, especially as the infamous Mr. X was not involved in the case at all (not a party and did not appear as witness).



You're right; I misread it.  I completely missed where the adjudicator stated that the employer failed to establish that the employee could not carry out their work at another location. 

I must up the caffeine intake in the forenoon...


----------



## The Bread Guy (26 Feb 2016)

Occam said:
			
		

> I must up the caffeine intake in the forenoon...


Same & thaks!


----------



## Pusser (26 Feb 2016)

I once shared a cabin at sea with a man, who to his credit did shower regularly and paid special attention to his feet (powder, etc), yet nevertheless would wake me up from a sound sleep on the other side of a fairly large cabin, simply by taking off his shoes...

I tend to shower in the evening, sleep between clean sheets, then get up, get dressed and carry on with my day.  No one has ever seemed to have a problem with that.  I really don't see what difference it makes whether one showers in the morning, evening or at noon.  One shower a day is fine, unless you're doing something to require another.  Mind you, I have caught my son showering and putting on deodorant in order to go to rugby practice... :facepalm:


----------



## Lumber (26 Feb 2016)

MJP said:
			
		

> Anyway dude.  Have a good one, I think I will just add you to the ignore list, that way we can just ignore each other and you can carry on doing whatever it is you do.



Ahh com'on! Listening to people banter with opcougar is the best part of the thread so far!



			
				Pusser said:
			
		

> Mind you, I have caught my son showering and putting on deodorant in order to go to rugby practice... :facepalm:



I always felt really stupid showering in the morning then showing up to work and remembering that I'd organized ball hockey...


----------



## Eye In The Sky (27 Feb 2016)

opcougar said:
			
		

> Furthermore...I'll take a bad singer over those that don't shower in the MORNINGS before leaving home, and instead do it before bed, only to wake up in the morning putting their clothes on to leave the house. It's like smokers that can't really smell their own odour, when everybody else can



I feel the same way about stupidiots who constantly post crap on forums I like to frequent...


----------



## Good2Golf (27 Feb 2016)

Pusser said:
			
		

> I once shared a cabin at sea with a man, who to his credit did shower regularly and paid special attention to his feet (powder, etc), yet nevertheless would wake me up from a sound sleep on the other side of a fairly large cabin, simply by taking off his shoes...
> 
> I tend to shower in the evening, sleep between clean sheets, then get up, get dressed and carry on with my day.  No one has ever seemed to have a problem with that.  I really don't see what difference it makes whether one showers in the morning, evening or at noon.  One shower a day is fine, unless you're doing something to require another.  Mind you, I have caught my son showering and putting on deodorant in order to go to rugby practice... :facepalm:



Were there any girls watching the game that he might have occasion to talk to?  

Mystery solved.   :bowing:


Regards
G2G


----------



## Loachman (27 Feb 2016)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> I feel the same way about stupidiots who constantly post crap on forums I like to frequent...



I was going to give you max Milpoints twice for that, but the system won't let me.


----------



## opcougar (27 Feb 2016)

If you were truly going to do it, there will be no need to make it public. I am calling BS on your public announcement, and it's not like am going to lose sleep over your "putting me on ignore". I know you will still be watching...so bollocks to that.

These same "I shower in the evening" folks are probably the same that leave a washroom without washing their hands. I have seen many at work over the years, and in public do this, and it's one of the most disgusting things. I wonder if these people only brush their teeth in the evening also  :facepalm:



			
				MJP said:
			
		

> Probably about the same as the guy who rants endlessly on the inequity of paying child support.....
> 
> *Anyway dude.  Have a good one, I think I will just add you to the ignore list*, that way we can just ignore each other and you can carry on doing whatever it is you do.


----------



## opcougar (27 Feb 2016)

That is no way to talk about yourself....props for self awareness though. Keep those eyes in the sky matey



			
				Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> I feel the same way about stupidiots who constantly post crap on forums I like to frequent...


----------



## PuckChaser (27 Feb 2016)

opcougar said:
			
		

> That is no way to talk about yourself....props for self awareness though. Keep those eyes in the sky matey


My 5 year old has better comebacks than "I know you are but what am I". Way to keep the conversation intellectually stimulating.


----------



## Good2Golf (27 Feb 2016)

I heard that Da'esh shower at night...barbarians!


----------



## cavalryman (27 Feb 2016)

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> I heard that Da'esh shower at night...barbarians!


But only once a year, so there  [Xp


----------



## PMedMoe (27 Feb 2016)

Back to the Ottawa thing (to detract from the trolling)... 

When I was there we had a few PS that we had to deal with.  I can't remember how many IAQ surveys I had to do because someone didn't want to be where they were...maybe because I showered at night, who knows?  :dunno:

One guy didn't shower after working out.  He merely dried off with paper towels and used half a bottle of Axe.... :-X  We also had one guy who did his morning ablutions in a kitchen sink.  We were able to find a reference for that one.


----------



## Pusser (27 Feb 2016)

opcougar said:
			
		

> These same "I shower in the evening" folks are probably the same that leave a washroom without washing their hands. I have seen many at work over the years, and in public do this, and it's one of the most disgusting things. I wonder if these people only brush their teeth in the evening also  :facepalm:



Are you serious?  Really?  Showering in the evening equates to not washing hands after using the toilet?  

You remind me of a letter I once read to Dear Abby where a woman was all set to divorce her husband because he didn't use a washcloth when taking a shower.  For the record, I don't use a washcloth either (when showering in the evening), but I've been called a raccoon by my family for the frequency at which I wash my hands...


----------



## Scott (27 Feb 2016)

I hope the MilPoints are making their mark here.

opcougar, I've seen a wide array of mass generalizations from you, why don't we just end that here, please.

Scott
Staff


----------



## Jarnhamar (27 Feb 2016)

MJP said:
			
		

> I still wonder if you are an epic troll or just plain that obtuse.  Everyone of your posts either screams I don't want to do my own research into an issue or classify you as the weirdo in the office that everyone avoids.  Either way well played man.



Same here, I just can't tell.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (27 Feb 2016)

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> Same here, I just can't tell.



It could be the member in question...


----------



## Scott (28 Feb 2016)

Okay, if you think it's trolling then how about not feeding it further?


----------



## Journeyman (28 Feb 2016)

Scott said:
			
		

> I hope the MilPoints are making their mark here.


Only if people take the time to ensure they're applying "-300" rather than "300."


Unless of course, they actually intended to say "You're a dolt; here's 300 points for being so awesome at it."   ;D


----------



## Scott (28 Feb 2016)

Ah, and this is the reason there's an admin function on MilPoints where we can make up for those mistakes - I've just been asked to!


----------



## daftandbarmy (2 Mar 2016)

Now now... If the lack of personal hygiene were inversely proportional to international power - that explains the British Empire.

Come on Canada, we can make the world a better place with one bath a week, whether we need it or not, and bad teeth!


----------



## Strike (2 Mar 2016)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> Now now... If the lack of personal hygiene were inversely proportional to international power - that explains the British Empire.
> 
> Come on Canada, we can make the world a better place with one bath a week, whether we need it or not, and bad teeth!



Or you could do what the French do and just shower in perfume and cologne.


----------



## Staff Weenie (2 Mar 2016)

What always amazes me is the absolute BS that so many PS workers get away with.....

One cubicle denizen near me kept measuring their desk and arguing that it was too small for a person with their PS classification. This same, and rather unstable person, started yelling one day 'why won't they listen to me, they have to listen to me.....I have accommodations....I have accommodations.'

Another one is so nasty and bitter that almost every other staff member has ostracized the person. 

Apparently, both these twits submit grievances and harassment complaints on a regular basis. In the private sector, they'd have been turfed long ago.


----------



## dapaterson (2 Mar 2016)

Private sector can be equally petty.  I know one person who had windows in their work area papered over, since their level was too low to be entitled to windows.

And the military has plenty of barracks room lawyers who make civilian complainers look positively shining by comparison.


----------



## The Bread Guy (2 Mar 2016)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> Private sector can be equally petty.  I know one person who had windows in their work area papered over, since their level was too low to be entitled to windows.


True - I've worked in family-owned businesses where the building maintenance staff wash the manager's truck (no, not the COMPANY vehicle with all the logos).


----------



## Colin Parkinson (2 Mar 2016)

Staff Weenie said:
			
		

> What always amazes me is the absolute BS that so many PS workers get away with.....
> 
> One cubicle denizen near me kept measuring their desk and arguing that it was too small for a person with their PS classification. This same, and rather unstable person, started yelling one day 'why won't they listen to me, they have to listen to me.....I have accommodations....I have accommodations.'
> 
> ...



That is more of a management failure than a union one. Likely the union rep is sick to death of them as well. The senior management may kill a move to terminate an employee to avoid causing a “blemish” during their tenure.


----------



## daftandbarmy (2 Mar 2016)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> Private sector can be equally petty.  I know one person who had windows in their work area papered over, since their level was too low to be entitled to windows.
> 
> And the military has plenty of barracks room lawyers who make civilian complainers look positively shining by comparison.



You mean like the guys on graveyard at the mill who take their pillows to work?


----------



## dapaterson (2 Mar 2016)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> You mean like the guys on graveyard at the mill who take their pillows to work?



Hmm.  Sleep on shift at the mill, and you're a slacker.  If you're a hero, it means you sleep on shift at the fire hall.


----------



## daftandbarmy (2 Mar 2016)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> Hmm.  Sleep on shift at the mill, and you're a slacker.  If you're a hero, it means you sleep on shift at the fire hall.



You just don't understand the stresses involved in running two businesses and three mistresses on the side, do you?


----------



## Scott (2 Mar 2016)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> You just don't understand the stresses involved in running two businesses and three mistresses on the side, do you?



Frigging gold!


----------



## Fishbone Jones (2 Mar 2016)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> You just don't understand the stresses involved in running two businesses and three mistresses on the side, do you?



I thought it was just me that knew what the bucket boys do.


----------



## opcougar (3 Mar 2016)

No different to those that kiss their bosses arse in some way shape or form, hoping to get a better PER / favours.

Sucking up comes in different flavours, some just won't admit that is what their actions is intending to do.



			
				milnews.ca said:
			
		

> True - I've worked in family-owned businesses where the building maintenance staff wash the manager's truck (no, not the COMPANY vehicle with all the logos).


----------



## Pusser (3 Mar 2016)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> True - I've worked in family-owned businesses where the building maintenance staff wash the manager's truck (no, not the COMPANY vehicle with all the logos).



Well, if it's a private company then the owner can pretty much require his staff to do whatever he likes, as long as it's legal and ethical.  He can include it in their job description.  Furthermore, in a case like this, although the vehicle may be for personal use, it's likely a "company" vehicle.  I've known many business owners whose personal and family vehicles are actually part of a company fleet.  There are tax advantages to doing this.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (6 Mar 2016)

recceguy said:
			
		

> I thought it was just me that knew what the bucket boys do.


----------



## The Bread Guy (6 Mar 2016)

opcougar said:
			
		

> No different to those that kiss their bosses arse in some way shape or form, hoping to get a better PER / favours.


No, this was not a "nice to do" or "I know you're busy, let me do that" - this was very much a "_must_ do."



			
				Pusser said:
			
		

> ... although the vehicle may be for personal use, it's likely a "company" vehicle.  I've known many business owners whose personal and family vehicles are actually part of a company fleet.  There are tax advantages to doing this.


I understand the tax advantages of a vehicle being part of the company's assets, but I also know the effect on morale when the _owner_ of the company doesn't have maintenance staff wash a vehicle one never sees used for company business, but the GM (or even the kid) _does_.  

Same management philosophy where a boss once said, within earshot of 4-5 people (some with +15 years with the company), say, "yeah, we can't afford to keep really _good_ people here."


----------



## CougarKing (6 Mar 2016)

From last month: Wow, just wow. Doesn't the Public Service have tests like the SJT (Situational Judgement Test) to weed out weirdos like this guy out?  :facepalm:

Canadian Press



> *Flatulent, foul-mouthed and barefoot: uncivil servant made co-worker ill*
> [The Canadian Press]
> February 24, 2016
> 
> ...


----------



## PMedMoe (7 Mar 2016)

S.M.A. said:
			
		

> From last month: Wow, just wow. Doesn't the Public Service have tests like the SJT (Situational Judgement Test) to weed out weirdos like this guy out?



Little late to the party...


----------

